# FAO....WCG team captain...Just wondering..........



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

How do you guys feel about "fly-by" visitors to your team?
Just a lil something I have in mind


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 18, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> How do you guys feel about "fly-by" visitors to your team?
> Just a lil something I have in mind



Well, I'm the moderator for the TPU WCG team. Fitseries and Bogmali are co-captains. As far as I'm concerned, we welcome all refugees.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 18, 2009)

Okie doke. 

I figured that may be the case as I see mike047 and some other familiar names around the place.

Will see if I can get some plans put in place.
You can delete this thread now if you want


----------



## Kreij (Oct 18, 2009)

Seems to me that all crunching is good crunching. 
Whether it be fly-by, drive-by or side-by-side.


----------

